# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  سجال شعري....

## جهـــJeHaDـــاد

لعبه قديمه كنت طلعتها زمان في منتدي كنت مشترك فيه من سنين
كل واحد يقول بيت شعر او حتي قصيده المهم ان اللي يرد عليه يرد عليه ببيت شعر يبدأ بنفس الحرف اللي انتهي بيه اخر بيت شعر في اللي سبقو

ملاحظة صغيرة لو ممكن ان كل واحد لو كتب بيت او بيتين يضيف اسم وديوان الكاتب اللي كتب الشعر ده لان احيانا بيستهويني شعر وانا معرفش صاحبه او معرفش كان في اي ديوان
انا هبتدي
ااحاسب امرأة علي نسيانهــــــا.........ومتي استقام مع النساء حساب
ماتبت عن عشقي ولااستغفرته........مااسخف العشاق لو هم تابــــــو
                                                           -نزار قباني-


حرف الواو

----------


## خالد المصرى

*

تحياتى عزيزى جهاد 

ايه الحرف الصعب ده 

عموماً 

وبقايا الظل من ركب رحل.........  وخيوط النور من نجم افل 

المح الدنيا بعينى سئم ............ وارى حولى اشباح الملل

راقصات فوق  اشلاء الهوى .....معولات فوق اجداث الامل 


تحياتى 

 الحرف هو اللام 

قصيده الاطلال 

شعر ابراهيم ناجى*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
فكرة ظريفة و مفيدة أخي جهاد . .

-------

لما رنــا  حدثتني النفسُ  قائلـةً     = يا ويح جنبك بالسهمِ المصيبِ رُمي
جحدتها وكتمت السهمَ في كبدي  = جُرح الأحبةِ عندي غيـر ذي ألـمِ


-----

أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي - نهج البردة

*

----------


## جهـــJeHaDـــاد

لم اجد في الوجود الا شقاـء........... ..سرمديا ولذة مضمحلة
واماني يغرق الدمع احلاها..............ويفني يم الزمان صداها
واناشيد يأكل الهب الدامي................مسراتها ويبقي اساها
ووردود تموت في قبضة الاشواك........ماهذه الحياة المملة
سأم هذه الحياة معاد......................وصباح يكر اثر ليل
ليتني لم اعد الي هذه الدنيا................ولم تسبح الكواكب حولي
ليتني لم يعانق الفجر احلامي............ولم  يلثم الضياء جفوني
ليتني لم ازل كما كنت ضوؤا............شائعا في الجو غير سجين

ابو القاسم الشابي
الاشواق التائهة

حرف النون

----------


## جهـــJeHaDـــاد

اسلام 
شكرا علي النقل انا اسف نخدتش بالي
واضح اني كنت برد علي خالد وانت بترد بس انت سبقتني 
يبقي المفروض انا ارد علي حرف الميم بتاعك موش  اللام بتاع خالد

من وراء الظلام .........وهدير المياه
قد دعاني الصباح........وربيع الحياة
ياله من دعاء............هز قلبي صداه
لم يعد لي بقاء..........فوق هذه الاصقاع

الوداع الوداع.........ياجبال الهموم
ياضباب الاسي.......يافجاج الجحيم
قد جري زورقي....في الخضم العظيم
ونشرت القلاع......فالوداع الوداع
ابو القاسم الشابي
-صباح جديد-

حرف العين

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
على أننا نمضي إلى أمر ربنا  . . .   كما أننا آتون من ذلك الأمر

معروف الرصافي


حرف الراء

*

----------


## خالد المصرى

*

رمس ورمس تلك اوجاع  مهجة عذبتها 


فى جحيم الحياة اطياف نحس 


حرف السين 



الدموع 

ابى القاسم الشابى*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
سـاعد بـأرضِ تكـون فيها  . . .  و لا تقل  إنني غـريب
والمرء ماعاش في تكذيبِ  . . .   طولُ الحياة له تعذيب

من معلقة عبيد بن الأبرص

*

----------


## te3mah

سأعيش رغم الداء والأعداء *** كالنسر فوق القمة الشماء
أرنو إلى الشمس المضيئة هازئا *** بالسحب والأمطار والأنواء
لا ألمح الظل الكئيب ولا أرى *** ما في قرار الهوة السوداء
وأسير في دنيا المشاعر حالما *** غردا وتلك طبيعة الشعراء

أبو القاسم الشابي

حرف الألف

----------


## te3mah

كده يا إسلام ؟!!!
هنقطع على بعض ؟!!!!
ماشي يا سيدي منسحبة بردي  ::

----------


## te3mah

بنت المعز القاهرة *** حتى الصباح ساهرة
جميلة رقيقة *** نبيلة مسامرة

القاهرة لأحمد مخيمر

حرف التــاء

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*على ما يبدو أن مشاركتينا تزامتا أخي الكريمة طعمة . . 
فعذراً

---------

تذكروا . .
تذكروا دائماً . .
بأن أمريكا - على شأنها -
ليست هي الله العزيز القدير
و أن أمريكا - على بأسها -
لن تمنع الطيور من أن تطير
قد تقتل الكبيرَ 
 بارودةٌ صغيرةٌ ،
في يد طفلِ صغير

نزار قباني
*

----------


## خالد المصرى

*

بصمت على وجنتى ويلمع مثل دموع 

الجحيم فما خفف النهر من عدوه ولا سكت 




شكوى اليتيم  ابى القاسم الشابى*

----------


## خالد المصرى

*

وبعدين بقى فى الحيرة دى 


الى ينزل مشاركة يتلفت جواليه الاول *

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

:D
*
طيب معلهش يا خالد
كمل انت على حرف التاء اللي وقفت عنده

ونحاول ندي لبعض فرصة للمشاركة

تحياتي للجميع فأنا أرى مخزون شعري جميل و رائع هنا
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## جهـــJeHaDـــاد

تقول اراك مبتسما تغني........وكم يحتاج مثلك للبكاء
وماتدري ان بكائي صعب......واصعب من دموعي كبريائي

كريم العراقي
-اقول الاه-

حرف الياء

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
يا راكب الريحِ حي النيل و الهرما . . . و عظم السفح من سيناءَ و الحرما

أحمد شوقي - استقبال

-----------

حرف الألف

*

----------


## أشجان الليل

أبتاه ماذا قد يخط بناني..والحبل والجلاد منتظرانِ
هذا الكتاب إليك من زنزانة...مقرورة صخرية الجدرانِ
لم تبق إلا ليلةأحيا بها...وأحس أن ظلامها أكفاني
ستمر يا أبتاه لست أشك في هذا..وتحمل بعدها جثماني


من قصيدة رسالة في ليلة التنفيذ....هاشم الرفاعي



حرف الياء

----------


## بنت النيـل

أَرَاكَ عَصِيَّ الدمع شيمتك الصبر ... أما للهوى نهي عليك ولا أمرُ ؟
بلى أنا مشتاق وعندي لوعة .... ولكن مثلي لايذاع له سرُ
إذا الليل اضواني بسطت يد الهوى ... وأذللت دمعا من خلائقه الكبرُ
تكاد تضئ النار بين جوانحي ... إذا هي اذكتها الصبابة والفكرُ

أبو فراس الحمداني

حرف الراء

----------


## أشجان الليل

تؤتؤتؤ


أنا سبقتك....

ألتزمى بحرف اليـــــــــــــــــاء...


ووريني شطارتك بقى... ::

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
يا من يرى مافي الضمير ويسمع . . . أنت المعـد لكـل مـــا يتوقع
يــا مــن  يُرجى  للشدائـدِ  كلهـا . . .  يا من إليه المشتكى و المفزع
يا من خزائن رزقه في قـول كن . . . امنن  فإن الخير عندك أجمع

الشاعر الأندلسي أبو القاسم السهيلي

---------

حرف العين

*

----------


## أشجان الليل

عيناك في عينيه..في شفتيه..في كفيه ..فى قدميه..

ويداك ضارعتان ..ترتعشان..من لهف عليه...
تتحديان الشوق بالقبلات تلذعنى بسوط من لهيـــــــــــب...


لا تكذبي....كامل الشناوي


حرف البــــــــاء

----------


## بنت النيـل

بتَرَ الوالـي لساني
عندما غنّيتُ شِعْـري 
دونَ أنْ أطلُبَ ترخيصاً بترديدالأغاني 
** 
بَتَرَ الوالي يَـدي لمّـا رآني 
في كتاباتيَ أرسلتُ أغانيَّ 
إلى كُـلِّ مكـانِ\

**

وَضَـعَ الوالـي على رِجلَيَّ قيداً 
إذْ رآني بينَ كلِّ الناسِ أمشي 
دونَ كفّـي ولسانـي 
صامتـاً أشكـو هَوانـي. 
** 
أَمَـرَ الوالي بإعدامـي 
لأنّـي لم أُصَـفّقْ 
- عندما مَرَّ - 
ولَـم أهتِفْ.. 
ولَـمْ أبرَحْ مكانـي !


عقوبات شرعية
من لافتات أحمد مطر

حرف الياء

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
يـا نفسُ دنياكِ تخفي كل مبكيةٍ . . .  و إن بدا لكِ منها حسنُ مبتسمِ
فُضي بتقواكِ فاها كلما ضحكت . . . كما يُفض أذى الرقشاءِ بالثرمِ
مخطوبةٌ منـذ كـان النـاسُ خاطبةً . . . من أولِ الدهرِ لم تُرمل و لم تئمِ
يفنى الزمانُ ويبقى من إساءتها . . . جُرحً بآدم يبكي منه في الأدمِ
لا تحفلي بجنـاهـا  أو جنـايتهـا . . . الموتُ بالزهرِ مثلُ الموتِ بالفحمِ


أحمد شوقي - نهج البردة

--------

حرف الميم


*

----------


## بنت النيـل

متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا رجلا  ... أبيع من أجله الدنيـــا وما فيها 

يا من تحديت في حبي له مدنـا  ...  بحالهــا وسأمضي في تحديهـا

لو تطلب البحر في عينيك أسكبه ... أو تطلب الشمس في كفيك أرميها

أنـا أحبك فوق الغيم أكتبهــا ... وللعصافيـر والأشجـار أحكيهـا

أنـا أحبك فوق الماء أنقشهــا ... وللعناقيـد والأقـداح أسقيهـــا

أنـا أحبك يـا سيفـا أسال دمي .... يـا قصة لست أدري مـا أسميها



إلي رجل  --  نزار قباني 
------
حرف الالف

----------


## جهـــJeHaDـــاد

اضحي التنائي بديلا عن تدانينا......وناب عن طيب لقيانا تجافينا
ان الزمان الدي مازال يضحكنا...انسا بقربهم  قد عاد يبكينا

ابن زيدون
قصيدة اضحي التنائي في غزل ولادة بنت المستكفي

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
ازرعوني زنبقاً أحمر في الصدرِ  
وفي كل المداخل  
واحضنوني مرجة خضراء  
تبكي وتصلي وتقاتل  
وخذوني زورقاً من خشب الورد  
وأوراق الخمائل  
إنني صوت المنادي  
وأنا حادي القوافل


الشاعر توفيق زياد - قصيدة ازرعوني


----------

حرف اللام


*

----------


## te3mah

ليس للذل حيلةٌ في نفوسٍ *** يستوي الموتُ عندها والبقاءُ

أحمد شوقي في قصيدة عن معركة حطين  :: 

يلا حرف الألف

----------


## جهـــJeHaDـــاد

اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة............فلا بد ان يستجيب القدر
ولابد لليل ان ينجلي...................ولابد للقيد ان ينكسر
ومن لم يعانقه شوق الحياة............تبخر في جوها واندثر
فويل لمن لم تشقه الحياة ............من صفعه العدم المندثر
كذلك قالت لي الكائنات.............وحدثني روحها المستتر
ابو القاسم الشابي
-هكذا غني برومثيوس-

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
رحتُ أجمع من عينيكِ قافية . . . للشوقِ ، تومض فيها الحاءُ و الباءُ

الشاعر أسامة عبد الرحمن

------

حرف الألف

*

----------


## te3mah

أنا الذي نظر الأعمى إلى أدبي *** وأسمعت كلماتي من به صمم
فالخيل والليل والبيداء تعرفني *** والسيف والرمح والقرطاس والقلم

أبو الطيب المتنبي

يلا حرف الميــــــم

----------


## بنت النيـل

مولاي لم تبق مني  .....  حيا سوى رمقين 
صبرت حتى براني   .....   وجدي وقرب حيني
ستحرم الشعر مني  .....  وليس هذا بهين 
أخاف تدعو القوافي  .....  عليك في المشرقين

الاخطل الصغير 

من قصيدة عاقد الحاجبين 

----------

حرف النون

----------


## جهـــJeHaDـــاد

نكاد حين تناجيكم ضمائرنا..........يقضي علينا الاسي لولا تأسينا
حالت لفقدكم الايام فغدت سودا.....وكانت بكم بيضا ليالينا
اذ جانب العيش طلق من تألفنا....ومورد الللهو صاف من تصافينا

ابن زيدون
حرف الالف

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*أنعي لكم، يا أصدقائي، اللغةَ القديمة
والكتبَ القديمة
أنعي لكم..
كلامَنا المثقوبَ، كالأحذيةِ القديمة..
ومفرداتِ العهرِ، والهجاءِ، والشتيمة
أنعي لكم.. أنعي لكم
نهايةَ الفكرِ الذي قادَ إلى الهزيمة



نزار قباني - هوامش على دفتر النكسة

--------

حرف الهاء


*

----------


## أشجان الليل

هل كنت مليكاً وطغيت..؟؟
هل كنت تقياً وعصيت..؟؟
رجموك جهارا..
صلبوك اتبقى تذكارا..
قل لي من أنت...؟
دعنى كي أدخل في رأسك..
ويلي من صمتى...من صمتك..
سأحطم رأسك كي تنطق..
سأهشم صمتك كي أنطق


فاروق جويده......وكلانا في الصمت سجين

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
صعب حرف القاف يا أشجان

لكن أذكر مطلع معلقة إمرئ القيس

قفا نبكِ من ذكرى حبيبٍ و منزلِ . . . بسقطِ اللوى بين الدخولِ فحوملِ


عذراً إن كان بالبيت بعض الصعوبة و لكنني لم أتذكر غيره .
 اللوى = الرمل
 الدخولِ ، حوملِ = اسما مكانين

---------

حرف اللام

*

----------


## te3mah

لا تعجبوا فمليككم لعبت به *** أيدي البطانة وهو في تضليل
إني أراه كأنه في رقعة *** الشطرنج أو في قاعة التمثيل

في ملك ضعيف الرأي لحافظ إبراهيم

يلا حرف اللام  ::

----------


## nilli

لعمري لقد ابكيتني يا حمامة ال***عقيق و ابكيت العيون البواكيا
خليلي ما ارجو من العيش بعدما***ارى حاجتي تشرى و لا تشترى ليا

تذكرت ليلى لمجنون ليلى
---------------
حرف الالف

----------


## بنت النيـل

ألا كل حُسن في البرية خادمٌ  ...  لسلطانة العينين والجيد والقد 
وكل جمال في الوجود حياله  ...  به ذلة الشاكي ومرحمة العبد 
وماراع قلبي منك إلا فراشة  ...  من الدمع حامت فوق عرش من الورد 

من قصيدة   لحظيك سيف

إبراهيم ناجي
----------

حرف الدال

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
دخلوا قانا على أجسادِنا 
يرفعونَ العلمَ النازيَّ في أرضِ الجنوب ْ 
ويعيدونَ فصولَ المحرقة.. 
هتلرٌ أحرقهم في غرفِ الغاز ِ 
وجاؤوا بعدهُ كي يحرقونا 
هتلرٌ هجّرهم من شرقِ أوروبا 
وهم من أرضِنا هجّرونا 
هتلرٌ لم يجدِ الوقتَ لكي يمحقَهمْ 
ويريحَ الأرضَ منهم.. 
فأتوا من بعدهِ كي يمحقونا 


نزار قباني


--------


حرف الألف

*

----------


## te3mah

أنا لا أذكر شيئا عن حياتي الماضية
أنا لا أعرف شيئا عن حياتي الآتية
لي ذات غير أني لست أدري ما هي
فمتى تعرف ذاتي كُنه ذاتي ؟
لست أدري

الطلاسم ... إيليا ابو ماضي

حرف اليــاء

----------


## nilli

(اماه) :: 
ينساب لونك من يدي
تنساب من ألمي القصيدة 
و تفر من قوسي
السهام
فلا تطيش و لا تصيب و ليس في المرمى 
طريدة...!!

غائب كالوطن...حاضر كالبكاء لمصطفى المهاجر
حرف التاء

----------


## عبدالحكيم

تأبى العصي اذا اجمعنا تكسراً *** واذا تفرقت تكسرت احادا

----------


## خالد المصرى

*متى يعلنون وفاة العرب؟؟ ]
*للشاعر الكبير نزار قباني*


أحاولُ منذ الطُفولةِ رسْمَ بلادٍ 
تُسمّى - مجازا - بلادَ العَرَبْ 
تُسامحُني إن كسرتُ زُجاجَ القمرْ... 
وتشكرُني إن كتبتُ قصيدةَ حبٍ 
وتسمحُ لي أن أمارسَ فعْلَ الهوى 
ككلّ العصافير فوق الشجرْ... 
أحاول رسم بلادٍ 

حرف الدال*

----------


## بنت النيـل

دنا إلي على بعد فأرقني  ...  حتى تبلج ضوء الصبح فاتضحا
عجبت منه تخطى القاع من إضمِ  ...  وجاوز الرمل من خبت ومابرحا

من قصيدة نوح الحمام

البحتري

حرف الألف

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
أيا زمن الموت والاندثارْ 
ويا زمن الانكسارْ 
تمرّس تاريخنا بالبلايا 
ولكننا بعد كل انهيارْ 
نشق الظلام ببركان نار 


د. مأمون فريز جرار  -  أغنية في زمن الانكسار  


--------


حرف الراء

*

----------


## بنت النيـل

رُدَّ لي يا صُبحُ وجهي المستعارْ
رُدَّ لي, لا, أي وجهٍ
وجحيمي في دمي, كيف الفِرارْ
وأنا في الصبحِ عبدٌ للطواغيتِ الكبارْ
وأنا في الصبحِ شيءٌ تافهٌ, آهِ من الصبحِ
وجَبْروتِ النَّهارْ!


من ديوانه " نهر الرماد"، قصيدة "ليالي بيروت".

خليل الحاوي 


حرف الراء

----------


## خالد المصرى

*

ريم على القاع بين البان والعلم  احل سفك دمى فى الاشهر الحرم
رمى القضاء بعينى جؤذر اسدا  يا ساكن القاع ،ادرك ساكن الاجم  



احمد شوقى (ريم على القاع ) حرف الميم *

----------


## بنت النيـل

مسكينة ومبتلة 
كمتسول شتائي 
حاولت أن أقول له 
انني انا أيضاً جادة ! .. 
ولكنني (أبداً أبداً) 
لن أتركه يسجنني 
داخل دائرة مرسومة بالطباشير 
على جدار ما .. أرض ما .. مسرح ما .. 
لن أتركه يسجنني ، 
لا باسمه ، ولا باسم الحب ، ولا باسم الشهرة ، 
ولا باسم أحد . 

قصيدة امــرأة البحـــر 

غادة السَّمان 

------------

حرف الــدال

----------


## خالد المصرى

*
حورف صعب الدال هذا ولكن لا بأس 

داعب جبين القمر والليل سارى والنيل جارى 
والموجة تجرى ورا الموجة عايزة تطولها تضمها 
وتشتكى حالها من بعد ما طال السفر جه النسيم 


فاكر لما كنت جنبى ( احمد رامى )*

----------


## بنت النيـل

مُصغياً إلى ما لا أسمعه، 
مُحدّقاً إلى ما لا أراه، 
مفكّراً بما لا أفهمه، 
شاعراً بما لا أُدركه ، 
مُتأوِّهاً لأَنِّ في التأوُّه غصَّات أَحبَّ 
لدي من رنةِ الضحِكَ والابتهاج، 
مستسلماً إلى قوةَ غيرِ منظورة تُميتُني 
وتُحييني ثم تُميتُني وتُحَييني حتى يطلع الفجر 


قصيدة على باب الهيكل

جبران خليل جبران

--------

حرف الــراء

----------


## خالد المصرى

*
رايح غادى وانت يا نور العين  صوتك يا روحى فين يا للى انت 
غايب عن الحبايب متكلم القلب القلب الحيران فضلت عايش فى الاوهام 
لما الى فات شفته تانى 


غنى الربيع (احمد رامى ) حرف الياء*

----------


## بنت النيـل

يرجّه المجذاف وهْناً ساعة السَّحَر 
كأنما تنبض في غوريهما ، النّجومْ ... 

وتغرقان في ضبابٍ من أسىً شفيفْ 
كالبحر سرَّح اليدين فوقه المساء ، 
دفء الشتاء فيه وارتعاشة الخريف ، 
والموت ، والميلاد ، والظلام ، والضياء ؛ 
فتستفيق ملء روحي ، رعشة البكاء 
ونشوةٌ وحشيَّةٌ تعانق السماء 
كنشوة الطفل إِذا خاف من القمر ! 
كأن أقواس السحاب تشرب الغيومْ 
وقطرةً فقطرةً تذوب في المطر ... 

قصيدة أنشوَدة المَطرَ 

بدر شاكر السياب 

---------

حــرف الــراء

----------


## te3mah

ريم على القاع بين البان والعلمِ *** أحل سفك دمي في الأشهر الحرمِ

نهج البردة للإمام البوصيري

حرف الميــــم

----------


## بنت النيـل

مَنْ مُبْلِغُ المُبْلِسِينَا بِانْتِزَاحِهِمُ  ... حُزْنَاً مَعَ الدَّهْرِ لاَ يَبْلَى وَيُبْلِيْنا

أنَّ الزَّمَانَ الّذِي مَازَالَ يُضْحِكُنَا  ... أنْسَاً بِقُرْبِهِمُ قَدْ عَادَ يُبْكِيْنَا 

غيظ العدا من تساقينا الهوى فدعوا  ...  بان نغص فقال الدهر امينا

فانحل ما كان معقودا بانفسنا  ...  وانبت ما كان موصولا بايدينا



قصيدة  أضحى التنائي بديلا عن تدانينا

ابــن زيــدون 

-----------

حــرف   الألــف

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أين  ترى نذهب يا صديقي..؟
وما هناك بوصة واحدة نملكها..
في عالم الأرض ..
ولا في عالم السماء..
وما الذي نفعله في بلاد..؟
يصطف فيها الناس بالطابور ..
كي يستنشقوا الهواء ..

....................
من قصيدة ( القصيدة السوداء )..
للشاعرة .. سعاد الصباح ..

----------


## بنت النيـل

أضْحَى الـتَّنَائِي بَدِيْلاً مِنْ تَدَانِيْنَا  ...  وَنَابَ عَنْ طِيْبِ لُقْيَانَا تَجَافِيْنَا
ألاَّ وَقَدْ حَانَ صُبْحُ البَيْنِ صَبَّحَنَا  ...  حِيْنٌ فَقَامَ بِنَا لِلْحِـينِ نَاعِيْنَا
مَنْ مُبْلِغُ المُبْلِسِينَا بِانْتِزَاحِهِمُ  ...  حُزْنَاً مَعَ الدَّهْرِ لاَ يَبْلَى وَيُبْلِيْنا
أنَّ الزَّمَانَ الّذِي مَازَالَ يُضْحِكُنَا  ...  أنْسَاً بِقُرْبِهِمُ قَدْ عَادَ يُبْكِيْنَا 


قصيدة أضحى التنائي بديلا عن تدانينا

ابــن زيــدون 

-----------

حــرف  الألــف

----------


## te3mah

أنا في غرسي وحصدي وحياتي ومماتي
مثـــلٌ أعلــى ورمـــــز خالـــد للتضحيـــاتِ

سنبلة تُغني لمحمود حسن إسماعيل

حرف التـــاء

----------


## بنت النيـل

تكلمي أيتها النبية المقدسة 
تكلمي .. تكلمي .. 
فها أنا على التراب سائلً دمي 
وهو ظمئً .. يطلب المزيدا . 
أسائل الصمتَ الذي يخنقني : 
" ما للجمال مشيُها وئيدا .. ؟! " 
أجندلاً يحملن أم حديدا .. ؟!" 
فمن تُرى يصدُقْني ؟ 

قصيدة البكاء بين يدي زرقاء اليمامة 

أمــل دنــقــل

----------

حــرف   الــيــاء

----------


## te3mah

يا ساكن البيت الزجاج *** هبلت لا ترمِ الحصونا
أرأيت قبلك عاريا *** يبغي نزال الدارعينا

في عياب كثير العيوب لحافظ إبراهيم

حرف الألف

----------


## nilli

أترضى الكرام لنفسي تهان
                                   و عيشي مضام ودوني ينعم

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
حرف الميم

نيللي

----------


## بنت النيـل

مــاض من العيش ما لاحت مخايلــه  ...  في صفحة الفكر إلا هاج بالبالـي
سلــت قولب فقــرت في مضاجعهــا  ...  بعد الحنين وقلبي ليس بالسالـــي
لــم يدر من بات مســــرورا بلذاتــه  ...  أني بنار الأسى من هجره صـال
يــا غاضبين علينا هـــل إلـى عـــدة  ...  بالوصل يوم أناغي فيه إقبـــــالي
غبتم فأظلـــم يومـي بعـــد فرقتكــــم  ...  وساء صنع الليالي بعد إجمـــــال

قصيدة ردوا على الصبا

محمود سامي البارودي

-------

حــرف الــلام

----------


## te3mah

لتكن حياتك كلها أملا جميلا طيبا
ولتملأ الأحلام نفسك في الكهولة والصبا

إيليا أبو ماضي

حرف الألف

----------


## أشجان الليل

أبكي على مجدى وأندب عزتى ....هذان فقدهما مصاب مجزع
يا ويح قومى قد أضاعوا دينهم .....فإذا بهم شعب ذليل خانع
ولو اهتدوا رشدا لظلوا ســـــادة......ولهم من القرآن حصن أمنع




من قصيده مصر الجريحه..
هاشم الرفاعي

حرف العين

----------


## بنت النيـل

عيناكِ غابتا نخيلٍ ساعةَ السحَرْ ، 
أو شُرفتان راح ينأى عنهما القمر . 
عيناك حين تبسمان تورق الكرومْ 
وترقص الأضواء ... كالأقمار في نهَرْ 
يرجّه المجذاف وهْناً ساعة السَّحَر 
كأنما تنبض في غوريهما ، النّجومْ ... 

قصيدة أنشوَدة المَطر 

بدر شاكر السياب 

-------

حــرف المــيــم

----------


## te3mah

من له في الأرض ملك مثل ملكي في الكثيبِ
موردي النيل وزادي من ثرى النيل الخصيبِ

سنبلة تغني لمحمود حسن إسماعيل

حرف البــاء

----------


## خالد المصرى

*
بخاتى  توضع فى سيرها  وقد قرعت بسياط الذهب 


شاعر الاندلس ابن برد فى وصفه البرق (حرف الباء )*

----------


## بنت النيـل

بين الردمِ والشوكِ 
وقفتُ وقلتُ للعينين : 
قفا نبكِ 
على أطلال من رحلوا وفاتوها 
تنادي من بناها الدار 
وتنعى من بناها الدار 

قصيدة لن أبكي

فدوى طوقان 

-------

حــرف الــراء

----------


## te3mah

رآه مستغرقا في نومه فرأى *** فيه الجلالة في أسمى معانيها

من عُمريـــات حافظ إبراهيم

حرف الألف

----------


## بنت النيـل

أتراها تناسب اسمي لما  ...  كثرت في غرامها الأسماءُ
إن رأـني تميل عني كأن لم  ...  تك بيني وبينها أشياءُ

قصيدة نظرة فابتسامة

أحمد شوقي 

-----

حــرف   الألــف

----------


## te3mah

أعيني جودا ولا تجمدا *** ألا تبكيان لصخر الندى
ألا تبكيان الجريء الجميل *** ألا تبكيان الفتى السيدا

إحدى قصائد الخنساء في رثاء أخيها صخر

حرف الألف

----------


## بنت النيـل

ألا قاتل الله المنايا ورميها  ...  من القوم حبات القلوب على عمد
توخى حمام الموت أوسط صبيتي  ...  فلله كيف اختار واسط العقد

قصيدة في الرثاء

ابن الرومي 

-------

حــرف الــدال

----------


## te3mah

دع المكارم لا ترحل لبغيتها *** واقعد فإنك أنت الطاعم الكاسي

بصراحة بيت الشعر ده لا أعرفله صاحب ولا قصيدة
أصل حرف الدال كان صعب قوي يا بنت النيل

يلا حرف اليـــاء

----------


## بنت النيـل

يُمنى الزمانِ طوت معروفها و غَدَت  ...  يُسراه ُ و هي لباس ٌ بعدهُ بدلُ
أما ترى الأرض غضبى والحصى قلِقاً  ...  والأفق بالحَـرجَفِ النَّكباءِ يقتتلُ
من يزعم الصيف لم تذهب بشاشته  ...  فغيرَ ذلك أمسى يزعم الجبل


قصيدة  برد خراسان

أبو تمام 

---------

حــرف  الــلام

----------


## te3mah

لأول مرة قد ذاق جفني *** على ما ذاقه دمع السرور

أحد الأبيات الشعرية التي قالها حافظ إبراهيم عندما استقبل في المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق .

يلا حرف الـــراء

----------


## nilli

رباه.. أشياؤه الصغرى تعذبني

فكيف أنجو من الأشياء رباه؟

هنا جريدته في الركن مهملة

هنا كتاب معا .. كنا قرأناه

على المقاعد بعض من سجائره

وفي الزوايا .. بقايا من بقاياه..

ما لي أحدق في المرآة .. أسألها

بأي ثوب من الأثواب ألقاه
----------------------------------
قصيدة ماذا اقول من ديوان الرسم بالكلمات
لنزار قباني 1966
ــــــــــــــــــــ
حرف الهاء
تحية لكم
نيللي

----------


## بنت النيـل

ها أنت يا زرقاءْ 
وحيدةٌ ... عمياءْ ! 
وما تزال أغنياتُ الحبِّ .. والأضواءْ 
والعرباتُ الفارهاتُ .. والأزياءْ ! 
فأين أخفي وجهيَ المُشَوَّها 
كي لا أعكِّر الصفاء .. الأبله.. المموَّها. 
في أعين الرجال والنساءْ !؟ 
وأنت يا زرقاء .. 
وحيدة .. عمياء ! 
وحيدة .. عمياء ! 

قصيدة البكاء بين يدي زرقاء اليمامة 

أمل دنقل 

------

حــرف الألـــف

----------


## te3mah

أنا أحبك حاول أن تساعدني *** فإن من بدأ المأساة ينهيها

من قصيدة متى ستعرف لنزار قباني

حرف الألف

----------


## بنت النيـل

إذا قــلَّ عـزمُ المــرءِ قـل انتصارُهُ 
وأقـلـــع عنـه الضَّيـمُ دامي المخالبِ

قصيدة سئمت الزمان

الشريف الرضي 

--------

حــرف الـــبــاء

----------


## te3mah

بين ترنيم السواقي وزفيف النحلاتِ
وترانيم الصبايا في سكون الطرقاتِ
والصدى المشبوب حولي من أناشيد الرعاةِ

سنبلة تغني لمحمود حسن إسماعيل 

يلا حرف التـــاء

----------


## جنان الفردوس

تركت أيام الضياع ..
كانت تمزقني فلا أجد الصديق
وحدي هناك ..
يشدني الجرح العميق 
أوّاه يا قلبي أضعت العمر
محترق الجراح
وأخذت تحلم 
كل يوم .. بالصباح
فتركت أيامي 
تضيع مع الرياح
يوما إلى الأحزان تاخذنا
وآخر.. للجراح


من قصيدة عندما تفرقنا الأيام ..
للشاعر فاروق جويدة ..

----------


## بنت النيـل

حُسدتُ على أني قنعتُ فكيـــف بي 
إذا مـا رمى عـزمي مجالَ الكواكبِ
ومــــا عِفـَّـة الإنســـانِ إلا غبـــاوةُ 
إذا لـم يكـافـــحْ داءَ وَجْـــدٍ مغـالِـبِ!

وقصيدة (سئمت الزمان)

الشريف الرضي 

-------

حـــرف الــبــاء

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
بانت سعاد فقلبي اليوم متبولُ  . . .  مُتيَّمٌ إثرها لم يفد مكبولُ 
وما سعاد غداةَ البين إذ رحلوا . . .  إلاأغن غضيض الطرف مكحول 
أرجـو وآمـل أن تدنـو مودتها . . .  ومــا اخـال لدينا منك تنويل 


كعب بن زهير  

--------


حرف اللام

*

----------


## te3mah

لا تحسبن العلم ينفع وحده *** مالم يتوج ربه بخلاقِ

حافظ إبراهيم

حرف القـــاف  ::

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
قالوا تحب العرب ؟ قلت:أحبهم . . .  يقضي الجوار عليّ والأرحام
قالوا لقـد بخلـوا عليك أجبتهم : . . . أهلي و إن بخلوا عليّ كرام


 محبوب الخوري   

--------


حرف الميم

*

----------


## بنت النيـل

مَنْ رسولي الى "الثُّريَّا" بأنـي 
ضقت ذرعا بهجرها؟ والكتـاب 
أزهقَتْ أمُّ نوفِل إذ دعتهـــا 
مُهجتي، ما لقاتلي من مَتَــاب

 قصيدة  معابثات غزلية 

عمر بن أبي ربيعة 

-------

حــرف الــبــاء

----------


## عبدالحكيم

بأي مشيئةٍ عمروابن هندٍ 
 تطيع بنا الوشاة وتزدرينا

عمرو ان كلثوم   من المعلقات
حرف الف

 ::  ::  ::  حاضر بنت النيل ومتأسف على الغلط

----------


## بنت النيـل

مرحبا أخي عبد الحكيم

الحرف المطلوب هو حرف الباء 

تحياتي لك  ::

----------


## te3mah

إذا كنت في كل الأمور معاتبا *** صديقك لم تلق الذي لا تعاتبه
فعش واحدا أو صل أخاك فإنه *** مقارف ذنب مرة ومجانبه

من حكم بشار بن برد

يلا حرف الهـــاء

----------


## بنت النيـل

ها أنا وحدي على شطِّ المماتِ 
والأعاصيــرُ تُنادي زورقي 
ليس في عينيّ غيـرُ العَبَراتِ 
والظلالُ السودُ تحمي مفرقي 

قصيدة في وادي العبيد 

نازك الملائكة 

------

حــرف الــيــاء

----------


## te3mah

يا رافعا راية الشورى وحارسها *** جزاك ربك خيرا عن محبيها
رأي الجماعة لا تشقى البلاد به *** رغم الخلاف ورأي الفرد يُشقيها

من عُمريات حافظ إبراهيم

يلا حرف الألف

----------


## بنت النيـل

أحبائي 
مسحتُ عن الجفون ضبابة الدمعِ 
الرماديهْ 
لألقاكم وفي عينيَّ نور الحب والإيمان 
بكم، بالأرض ، بالإنسان 
فواخجلي لو أني جئت القاكم – 
وجفني راعشٌ مبلول 
وقلبي يائسٌ مخذول 

قصيدة لن أبكي

فدوى طوقان 

--------

حــرف الــلام

----------


## عبدالحكيم

لهُ أيطلا ظبيٍ وساقا نعامةٍ 
 وإرخاءُ سرحانٍ وتقريبُ تتفلِ

امرء القيس   

حرف الام

----------


## بنت النيـل

لا يبلغُ السَّمَكُ المحصورُ غايتَــهـا 
لِبُعد مــا بَـين قاصـيهـــا و دانـيـــهـــا 

قصيدة الحسناء

البحــــتري 

-------

حـــرف الألـــــف

----------


## te3mah

أقدم أستاذي على نفس والدي *** وإن نالني من والدي الفضل والشرف
فذاك مربي الروح والروح جوهر *** وهذا مربي الجسم والجسم من صدف

المتوكل

يلا حرف الفـــاء

----------


## عبدالحكيم

فقلت لها سيري وأرخي زمامه>            < ولا تبعديني من جناك المعللِ

امرئ القيس

حرف لام

----------


## بنت النيـل

لا شيء يبدو الآن بين ربوعنا 
غير الشتات.. وفرقة الأبناء 
والدهر يرسم صورة العجز المهين لأمة 
خرجت من التاريخ 

قصيدة ماذا تبقى من أرض الأنبياء؟ 

فاروق جويدة 

----------

حـــرف الخــاء

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
خمسةُ آلافِ سنهْ..
ونحنُ في السردابْ
ذقوننا طويلةٌ
نقودنا مجهولةٌ
عيوننا مرافئُ الذبابْ
يا أصدقائي:
جرّبوا أن تكسروا الأبوابْ
أن تغسلوا أفكاركم، وتغسلوا الأثوابْ
يا أصدقائي:
جرّبوا أن تقرؤوا كتابْ..
أن تكتبوا كتابْ
أن تزرعوا الحروفَ، والرُّمانَ، والأعنابْ
أن تبحروا إلى بلادِ الثلجِ والضبابْ
فالناسُ يجهلونكم.. في خارجِ السردابْ
الناسُ يحسبونكم نوعاً من الذئابْ...


نزار قباني - هوامش على دفاتر النكسة  

--------


حرف الـباء

*

----------


## بنت النيـل

باسم والينا المبجّل…
قرروا شنق الذي اغتال أخي
لكنه كان قصيراً
فمضى الجلاد يسأل…:
رأسه لا يصل الحبل
فماذا سوف أفعل ؟…
بعد تفكير عميق
أمر الوالي بشنقي بدلاً منه
لأني كنت أطول…

الرجل المناسب

لافتات أحمد مطر 

--------

حـــرف الـــلام

----------


## te3mah

"لِلونا" شهرة في الطب تاهت *** بها مصر وتاه بها مديحي
ومن عجب تدين بدين موسى *** وتأتينا بمعجزة المسيحِ

بيتان قالهما حافظ إبراهيم بمناسبة طفلة رُزق بها صديقه محمد بك بدر وكانت الطبيبة (لونا) هي المولدة .

يلا حرف الحــــــاء  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

حُسدتُ على أني قنعتُ فكيـــف بي 
إذا مـا رمى عـزمي مجالَ الكواكبِ
ومــــا عِفـَّـة الإنســـانِ إلا غبـــاوةُ 
إذا لـم يكـافـــحْ داءَ وَجْـــدٍ مغـالِـبِ!

قصيدة سئمت الزمان

الشريف الرضي 

-------

حـــرف الـــبــاء

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
بناتَ   الشعرِ   ما   ألهاكِ    عنّي . . .  وماذا    نَفَّرَ     الأشعارَ    منّي 
لقد عَزَّتْ  على  نفسي  القوافي  . . .   وكنتُ   بهنَّ    مُطَّرِدَ    التغنّي 
وكم في العينِ  من دمعٍ   سخينٍ . . .    إذا     أرسلته    رَفَّهْتُ    عنّي 
وكيف تطيبُ في سمعي الأغاني . . .  وألحان   الأسى  يملأنَ   أُذني 



أحمد رامي - بنات الشعر  

--------


حرف الياء

*

----------


## بنت النيـل

يشتمني ويدعي أن سكوتي معلن عن ضعفه،
يلطمني ويدعي أن فمي قام بلطم كفه،
يطعنني ويدعي أن دمي لوث حد سيفه،
فأخرج القانون من متحفه،
وأمسح الغبار عن جبينه،
أطلب بعض عطفه،
لكنه يهرب نحو قاتلي وينحني في صفه،
يقول حبري ودمي: "لا تندهش،
من يملك القانون في أوطاننا،هو الذي يملك حق عزفه!" 


قصيدة  عزف على القانون

من لافتات  أحمد مطر 

------

حـــرف الــهـــاء

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

هو الكون حي يحب الحياة  . . .  و يحتقر الميت مهما كبـر


أبو القاسم الشابي - إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة

--------


حرف الراء

*

----------


## بنت مصر

رموني بعقم  في الشباب وليتني 
************ عقمت فلم اجزع لقول عداتي

حافظ ابراهيم من قصيدة اللغة العربية تتحدث عن نفسها

واياك يا شمس تختار تاني حرف الراء دا
احسن طلع روحي لحد مالقيت قصيدة بتبدا به


الحرف القادم حرف الياء

----------


## بنت النيـل

يَلتقِطُ البُلبلُ قُوتَ يَومِهِ 
لكنَّهُ فوقَ الذُّرا يَشدو . 
وَهْوَ إذا راحتْ فِخاخُ الصَّيدِ تَمتدُّ 
واستكلبَ الصَّيدُ 
مَدَّ الجناحين إلى 
حُريَّةٍ واسعةٍ ليسَ لَها حَـدُّ . 

أمثولة الكائنات

أحمد مطر 

-----

حـــرف الــــدال

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
دعيني الآن أحلم 
وأخمن
إن(فيزوف)سيأتي
عارمًا هذا الشتاء 
كي يحطِّم ما تبقى 
من عناقيد الجليد
ويذيب الثلج
من قاع الوريد



محمد المجهد - قصيدة شراع  

--------


حرف الـدال

*

----------


## بنت النيـل

دَمُنـأ يَخْتَـرِقُ السّيفَ 
ولكّنــا أذِلَّـهْ ! 
بَعْضُنا يَخْتَصِـرُ العالَـمَ كُلَّـهْ 
غيرَ أنّـا لو تَجَمّعنـا جميعاً 
لَغَدَوْنا بِجِـوارِ الصِّفرِ قِلّـهْ !

قصيدة  نـــحـــن 

من لافتات   أحمد مطر 
------

حــــرف الــهـــاء

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
هنـــا بــاقون
كأنّنا عشرون مستحيل
في اللّد، والرملة، والجليل
هنا.. على صدوركم، باقون كالجدار
وفي حلوقكم،
كقطعة الزجاج، كالصَبّار
وفي عيونكم،
زوبعةً من نار.


توفيق زياد - هنـا باقـون  

--------


حرف الـراء

*

----------


## بنت النيـل

رئيسُنا كانَ صغيراً وانفَقَـدْ 
فانتـابَ أُمَّـهُ الكَمَـدْ 
وانطَلَقـتْ ذاهِلَـةُ
تبحـثُ في كُلِّ البَلَـدْ . 
قِيلَ لها : لا تَجْـزَعـي 
فَلَـنْ يضِـلَّ للأبَـدْ . 
إنْ كانَ مفقـودُكِ هذا طاهِـراً
وابنَ حَـلالٍ .. فَسَيلْقاهُ أَحـَـدْ . 
صاحــتْ : 
إذنْ ..ضـاعَ الوَلَـدْ !

المفقود 

من لافتات أحمد مطر 

-----

حــــرف الـــدال

----------


## أشجان الليل

دَمْعُ السَّجِينِ هُنَاكَ فِي أَغْلالِهِ
                                             وَ دَمُ الشَّهِيدِ هُنَا سَيَلْتَقِيانِ
حَتَّى إِذَا مَا أُفْعِِمَتْ بِهِمَا الرُّبَى
                                              لَمْ يَبْقَ غَيْرُ تَمَرُّدِ الفَيَضَانِ
ومن العَوَاصِفِ مَا يَكونُ هُبُوبُهَا
                                              بَعْدَ الهُدوءِ وَ رَاحةِ الرُّبانِ
إِنَّ احْتدَامَ النَّارِ فِي جَوْفِ الثَّرَى
                                              أَمْرٌ يُثِيرُ حَفِيظَةَ البُرْكَانِ
وَ تتَابُعَ القَطَراتِ يَنزِلُ بَعْدَهُ
                                              سَيْلٌ يَلِيهِ تَدَفُّقُ الطُّوفانِ
فَيَمُوجُ .. يَقْتَلِعُ الطُّغَاةَ مُزَمْجِراً
                                          أَقْوَى مِنَ الجَبَرُوتَ وَ السُّلطَانِ


من قصيدة رسالة في ليلة التنفيذ...هاشم الرفاعي

حرف النون

----------


## بنت النيـل

نَحنُ لِمَـنْ؟
وَنحْـنُ مَـنْ؟
زَمانُنـا يَلْهَثُ خارجَ الزّمَـنْ 
لا فَـرقَ بينَ جُثّـةٍ عاريَـةٍ 
وجُثّـةٍ مُكْتَسيَهْ. 
سَـواسِيَهْ 
موتى بِنعْشٍ واسِعٍ .. يُدعى الوَطَـنْ 
أسْمى سَمائِهِ كَفَـنْ. 
بَكَتْ علينا الباكِيَـهْ 
وَنَـامَ فوقَنا العَفَـنْ ! 

من قصيدة سواسية 

لافتات أحمد مطر 

-----

حـــرف الـــنــون

----------


## جنان الفردوس

نسبى ونطرد يا أبي ونباد..
فإلى متى يتطاول الأوغاد..
وإلى متى تدمي الجراح قلوبنا..
وإلى متى تتقرح الأكباد..
نصحو على عزف الرصاص كأننا..
زرع وغارات العدو حصاد..


قصيدة للشاعر عبد الرحمن العشماوي..
لكني لاأتذكر اسم القصيدة بصراحة.. ::o:

----------


## بنت النيـل

دافِـعْ عـن الوطـنِ الحبيبِ  .. 
عن الحروفِ أم المعانـي ؟ 
ومتـى ؟ وأيـنَ ؟
بِسـاعـةٍ بعـدَ الزمـانِ 
وَموقِــعٍ خلـفَ المكـانِ ؟! 
وَطـني ؟ حَبيـبي ؟ 
كِلْمتـانِ سَمِعْـتُ يومـاً عنهُمـا
لكنّني 
لَـمْ أدرِ مـاذا تعنيـانِ ! 
وطَـني حبيبي 
لستُ أذكُـرُ من هــواهُ سِـوى هـواني ! 
وطنـي حبيبـي كانَ لي منفـى 
ومـا استكفـى 
فألقانـي إلى منفـى 
ومِـنْ منفـايَ ثانيـةً نفانـي ! 

قصيدة  هذا هو الوطن 

أحمد مطر 

-----

حــــرف الــــيـــــاء

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
يا قدسُ، يا منارةَ الشرائع
يا طفلةً جميلةً محروقةَ الأصابع
حزينةٌ عيناكِ، يا مدينةَ البتول
يا واحةً ظليلةً مرَّ بها الرسول
حزينةٌ حجارةُ الشوارع
حزينةٌ مآذنُ الجوامع



نزار قباني - القــدس  

--------


حرف العين

*

----------


## شورانكيز

عيرتني بالشيب وهو وقار
                                      ليتها عيرت بما هو عار
لو طلع في غلطه امسحوها فيا
بصراحه مش فكره اسم الشاعر


حرف الميم

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

ريمٌ على القاعِ بين البانِ و العلَمِ  . . .  أحَلَّ سفْكَ دمي في الأشهرِ الُحُرمِ
رمى القضاءُ بعينَيْ جؤذرِ أسداً  . . .  يا ساكنَ القاعِ أدركْ ساكنَ الأجمِ


 أحمد شوقي - نهج البردة  

--------


حرف الميم

*

----------


## العمدة

ما شفاها ما تعب الشفتان 

آه يا مصر أحبك

قصيدة بعنوان /  مصر 	

الشاعر .. علي أحمد باكثير .

حرف الكاف .

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

*مسابقة رائعة ومفيدة جدا* *


كتبتِ لي يا غاليَهْ .. 

كتبتِ تسألينَ عن إسبانيَهْ 

عن طارقٍ ، يفتحُ باسم الله دنيا ثانيهْ.. 

عن عُقْبة بن نافعٍ 

يزرعُ شَتْلَ نخلةٍ .. 

في قلب كلِّ رابيَهَ .. 

سألتِ عن أُميَّةٍ .. 

سألتِ عن أميرها معاوية .. 

عن السرايا الزاهيَةْ 


*


*قصيدة أحزان في الأندلس 

للشاعر نزار قباني

حرف التاء*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
تجلى مولد الهادي وعمت  . . .  بشائرهُ البواديَ و القصابا
و أسدتْ للبريةِ بنتُ وهبِ  . . .  يـداً بيضـاءَ طوقتِ الرقابا
لقـد وضعته وهاجاً منيـراً . . .   كما تلدُ السماواتُ الشهابا


 أحمد شوقي - ذكرى الولد  

--------


حرف الألف

*

----------


## شورانكيز

انا متاسفه علي الغلطه في مشاركتي
شكرا للاستاذ اسلام علي عدم احراجي
انا كنت بس عاوزه اشاركم
معلش خربشت وجت فيكم

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

*أُجْري مع الموتِ السباقَ 

وإنّني أدري بأَنَّ الموتَ سابِقْ 

لكنّما سَيظلُّ رأسي عالياً أبداً 

وحَسْبي أَنَّني في الخَفْضِ شاهِقْ ! 




للشاعر أحمد مطر

قصيدة لن أنافق


حرف القاف*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
قررت ياوطني اغتيالك بالسفر
وودعت السنابل والجداول والشجر
واخذت في جيبي تصاوير الحقول
واخذت امضاء القمر
واخذت وجه حبيبتي
واخذت رائحة العطر
قلبي عليك ياوطني
وانت تنام على حجر


نـزار قباني  

--------

حرف الـراء

*

----------


## دانة الكويت

*رايتــي سوداء
والميناء تابوت
وظهري قنطرة
ياخريف العلم المنهار فينا
يا ربيع العالم المولود فينا
زهرتي حمراء
والميناء مفتوح
وقلبي شجره !*

يوميات جرح فلسطيني .. من ديوان ( حبيبتي تنهض من نومها )للشاعر محمود درويش


حرف الهاء

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
هنـــا بــاقون
كأنّنا عشرون مستحيل
في اللّد، والرملة، والجليل
هنا.. على صدوركم، باقون كالجدار
وفي حلوقكم،
كقطعة الزجاج، كالصَبّار
وفي عيونكم،
زوبعةً من نار



توفيق زيـاد - قصيدة هنا باقون  

--------

حرف الـراء

*

----------


## فتاة ألاسلام

رباه في جوف اليالي كم ندمت وكم بكيت 
ولكم سعيت الى رحابك كم سعيت 
ان كنت تعرض جنه للبيع بالنفس اشتريت 
او كنت تدعوني اللهي للرجوع فقد اتيت 
حرف التاء

----------


## Reem 2

تعبت من هذي الدنيا ... كافي خلاص 

ما أقدر أتحمل ... عناها  وبلاويها 

صبرت وكافي ما أصبر ... يتوه كل الصبر فيها 

حرف الألف

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
الأخت الكريمة ريم 
أهلاً بكِ معنا ، و في انتظار تواصلك الدائم

-----------

أما العتاب فبالأحبة أخلقُ . . . و الحب يصلح بالعتابِ و يصدقُ


أحمد شوقي - قصيدة عيد الفداء  

----------

حرف الـقاف

*

----------


## حلا

*قد كان لي مابين أحلامي الجميلة جدول
يجري به ماء المحبة نابع يتسلسل

حرف اللام*

----------


## حلا

*عفواً... الكلمات السابقة جزء من قصيدة للشاعر الكبير أبو القاسم الشابي*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

لا حربنا حرب ولا سلامنا سلام
جميع ما يمر فى حياتنا
ليس سوى أفلام
زواجنا مرتجل
وحبنا مرتجل
كما يكون الحب فى بداية الأفلام
وموتنا مقرر
كما يكون الموت فى نهاية الأفلام !!


نزار قباني - قصيدة مضحكة مبكية حرب الخليج  

----------

حرف الـميم

*

----------


## المنتمي

أنام فى غربة لا النفس راضية             بها ولا الملتقى من شيعتى كثب

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
بانت سعاد فقلبي اليوم متبـول  . . .    متيـم إثــرها لم يجــز مكبـول
وما سعاد غداة البين إذ رحلـوا  . . .    إلا أغن غضيض الطرف مكحول 


 كعب بن زهير - قصيدة بانت سعاد  

----------

حرف الـلام

*

----------


## المنتمي

لما دنا حدثتنى النفس قائلة
  يا ويح جنبك بالسهم المصيب رمى
جحدتها و كتمت السهم فى كبدى  
 جرح الأحبة عندى غير ذى ألم

حرف الميم

----------


## المنتمى

من أى عهد فى القرى تتدفق
لوبأى كف فى المدائن تغدق

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
قفا نبكِ من ذكرى حبيبٍ و منزلِ . . . بسقطِ اللوى بين الدخولِ فحوملِ


مطلع معلقة امرئ القيس 
---------

حرف اللام

*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

متأخرا لكن جذبتني المسة الجميلة
و يجب أن أتلرك فيها بصمة و لكن من شعري من ديوان ( غربة )
فأنا لا أجيد الحفظ للآخرين ولا حتى لنفسي فأرجو المعذرة .
الهمزة إذن يا شمس الدين :
خذ يا سيدي :
أقاتلتي ، أيُجدي بعد قتلي ... دواءٌ ناجعٌ لي أو طبيبُ ؟
وهل مرت عليكِ غداة يومٍ ... قلوبٌ بعد موتٍ تستجيبُ
مضى سهم القضاء بلا توانٍ ... فأرداني ، و سهمكِ لا يخيبُ
يُميتُ مُصوَّباً بفتور جفنٍ ... فماذا إن رمى جفنٌ لعوبُ ؟

من ديوان غربة ..  د.جمال مرسي

و القصيدة طويلة لعلي اسجلها في المنتدى ذات يوم و لكن بعد إصلاح منسق الشعر
و بالمناسبة أخي أسلام شمس الدين:
ما أخبار تنسيق الشعر
هل تم الإصلاح ؟
أرجو أن يكون سريعا .

و نرجع الآن للمسابقة .. آخرنا حرف الباء
فمن يبدأ ؟
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## حلا

*أنا سأبدأ يا دكتوربقصيدة لي أيضاً















بانت سعاد فقلبي اليوم متبولُ          مُتيَّمٌ إثرها لم يفد مكبولُ 

وما سعاد غداةَ البين إذ رحلوا      إلا أغن غضيض الطرف مكحول 





تكونش صدقت إن القصيدة دي لكعب بن زهير؟؟؟

على العموم، لابأس إن كانت هذه المعلومة قد وصلتك، فأنا قد تنازلت عن ملكيتها له


 لمن لايدري:القصيدة السابقة لكعب بن زهير في مدح الرسول(ص)

الحرف التالي:
اللام*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

لا لا لا لا تكذبي ...إني رأيتكما معا

الألف

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
إن جلَّ ذنبي عن الغفرانِ لي أملٌِ . . . في اللهِ يجعلني في خيرِ معتصم
ألقي رجائي إذا عـزَّ المجيرُ على . . . مفرِّج الكربِ في الدارينِ و الغّمم


أحمد شوقي - نهج البردة 
---------

حرف الميم

بالنسبة للتنسيق دكتور جمال فالمشكلة فقط في الاستايل المستخدم ، لو قمت بتغيير الاستايل ستجد التنسيق متاحاً
و ابن البلد أوضح ده لحضرتك في قصيدة شذور
و يمكنك استخدام الاستايل البرتقالي عن طريق هذا الرابط
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/index.php?s=&styleid=4

لك وافر تحياتي 
إسلام شمس الدين


*

----------


## حلا

*   مَغـانِي  الشِّـعبِ  طِيبـاً فـي المغَـانِي       بِمَنزِلــةِ  الــرَبيعِ مــنَ الزَمــانِ  
    ولكِـــنَّ  الفَتَــى العَــرَبيَّ فِيهــا              غَــريبُ  الوَجــهِ واليَــدِ واللِسـانِ  
       مَلاعِــبُ  جنَّــةٍ  لــو سـارَ فِيهـا       سُــــلَيمانٌ لَســـارَ بِتَرجُمـــانِ  
                                        المتنبي


النون*

----------


## & أبو نــادر &

*مرحباً بالجميع : 

حرف النون وتروه ( اسبشل فور مي  ) :  



نار تحرق في ضلوعي والعظم ماعاد يقوى 

................... قلب ماله من يراعي محترق ياناس يهوى . 


حرف الالف .


أرق تحية .*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
أليس كثيراً أن نكون ببلدةٍ . . . كلانا بها ثاوٍ و لا نتكلم ؟


عمر بن أبي ربيعة
---------

حرف الميم

*

----------


## حلا

*اسمعوا هذه القصيدة الرائعة للشاعر التونسي أحمد اللغماني مخاطباً الحرية:


من أجلك يرتشف العلقم
ويغني الجرح النازف في الأعماق ويعزف قيد المعصم
من أجلك تختزن الطاقات كعفريت وسط القمقم
كي تطلق إن حان الميقات فلاتختار ولاترحم




حرف الميم أيضاً*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
ومــن يــكُ ذا فضــل ويبخــل بفضلـــه  ***  علــى قومه يُستغنى عنــه ويذمـــمُ
ومن يجعل المعروف في غير موضعه  ***  يفـــره ومـن لا يتق الشتــم يشتـــمُ



معلقة زهير بن أبي سلمى
---------

حرف الميم

*

----------


## أشجان الليل

[poet font="Simplified Arabic,4,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
مَا ضَرَّنِي لَوْ قَد سَكَتُّ ، وَ كُلَّمَا=غَلَبَ الأَسَى بَالغْتُ بِالكِتْمَانِ
هَذَا دَمِي سَيَسِيلُ ، يَجْرِي مُطْفِئاً=مَا ثَار فِي جَنْبَيَّ مِنْ نِيرَانِ
وَ فُؤادِيَ المَوَّارُ فِي نَبضَاتِهِ=سَيَكُفُّ فِي غَدِهِ عَنِ الخَفَقَانِ
وَ الظُّلْمُ بَاقٍ ، لَنْ يُحَطِّمَ قَيْدَهُ=مَوْتِي ، يُودِي بِهِ قُرْبَانِي
ويَسِيرُ رَكْبُ البَغْيِ لَيْسَ يَضِيرهُ=شَاةٌ إِذَا اجْتُثَّتْ مِنَ القُطْعَانِ
[/poet]

للشاعر الشهيد هاشم الرفاعى
من قصيدة رساله فى ليلة التنفيذ

حرف ... نـــون

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
[poet font="Simplified Arabic,4,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
تنظمنا الأيام شعراً و إنما = تردد المنايا ما نظمن إلى النثرِ
[/poet]

معروف الرصافي
---------

حرف الراء

*

----------


## حلا

*قصيدة نزار القباني

رباه.. أشياؤه الصغرى تعذبني

فكيف أنجو من الأشياء رباه؟

هنا جريدته في الركن مهملة

هنا كتاب معا .. كنا قرأناه

على المقاعد بعض من سجائره

وفي الزوايا .. بقايا من بقاياه..

ما لي أحدق في المرآة .. أسألها

بأي ثوب من الأثواب ألقاه

أأدعي أنني أصبحت أكرهه؟

وكيف أكره من في الجفن سكناه؟

وكيف أهرب منه؟ إنه قدري

هل يملك النهر تغييرا لمجراه؟

أحبه .. لست أدري ما أحب به

حتى خطاياه ما عادت خطاياه

الحب في الأرض . بعض من تخلينا

لو لم نجده عليها .. لاخترعناه

ماذا أقول له لو جاء يسألني

إن كنت أهواه. إني ألف أهواه..



حرف الهاء*

----------


## الحب النضار

[poet font="Tahoma,5,deeppink,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
هذا عتابُك إلا أنه مِقَةٌ = قد ضُمِّنَ الدُرِ إلا أنه كلمُ
[/poet]
*
للمتنبي*

*
الميم
*


:85: :83: :85: :83: :85:
:132:
:128:
:150:
:132: :132:
:128:
:85: :83: :85:

----------


## أحمد طايل

ما كنت أحسب قبل دفنك فى الثرى 

                                    أن الكواكب فى التراب تغور
                    المتنبى
                                      الراء

----------


## حلا

*ربما تحسن الصنيع لياليه ولكن تكدر الإحسانا

المتنبي



حرف النون*

----------


## الحب النضار

[poet font="Tahoma,4,deeppink,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=90% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا =وما لزماننا عيب سوانا
[/poet]


الشافعي

حرف الالف

وكل سنة وانتم بخير

----------


## أحمد طايل

أمن تذكر جيران بذى سلم
مزجت دمعاجرى من مقلة بدم؟

البوصيرى

حرف الميم

----------


## حلا

*مات النهار ابن الصباح فلاتقولي كيف مات
إن التأمل في الحياة يزيد أوجاع الحياة

إيليا


حرف التاء*

----------


## الحب النضار

[poet font="Simplified Arabic,4,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="backgrounds/21.gif" border="none,5,indigo" type=0 line=100% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
تُسائِلُني مَنْ انتَ؟ وَهيِ عَلِيمَةٌ=وَهَلْ بِفَتىً مِثْليِ عَلىَ حَالِهِ نُكْرُ
فَقُلتُ كَما شَاءتْ وَشاءَ لَهَا الْهَوى := قَتيلُكِ، قَالت:ايُهمْ؟ فَهُمُ كُثْرُ
فَقُلتُ لَهَا: لَو شِئْتِ لَمْ تَتَعنَّتيِ=وَلَمْ تَسأليِ عَنيِّ وَعِندَكِ بيِ خُبْرُ
فَقَالتْ لقد أزْرى بِكَ الدَّهرُ بَعْدنَا=فقُلتُ: مَعاذَ اللَّهِ، بَلْ أنتِ لاَ الدَّهْرُ
وَما كانَ للأحزانِ لَوْلاَكِ مَسْلَكُ=إليَّ،ولكنّ الهْوَى لِلْبِلَى جِسْرُ
[/poet]

*
لابي فراس الحمداني


حرف الراء*


:85: :83: :85: :83: :85:
:132:
:128:
:150:
:132: :132:
:128:
:85: :83: :85:

----------


## الحب النضار

[poet font="Arial,4,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=100% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
رَجَعْتُ  لنفسي   فاتَّهَمْتُ    حَصَاتي=وناديتُ قَوْمي فاحْتَسَبْتُ حَيَاتي 
رَمَوْني   بعُقْمٍ  في  الشَّبَابِ  وليتني=عَقُمْتُ  فلم  أَجْزَعْ لقَوْلِ  عُدَاتي 
وَلَدْتُ   ولمّا    لم    أَجِدْ    لعَرَائسي=رِجَالاً    وَأَكْفَاءً     وَأَدْتُ     بَنَاتي 
وَسِعْتُ   كِتَابَ   الله    لَفْظَاً    وغَايَةً=وَمَا  ضِقْتُ  عَنْ  آيٍ  بهِ  وَعِظِاتِ 
فكيفَ  أَضِيقُ  اليومَ  عَنْ  وَصْفِ   آلَةٍ=وتنسيقِ    أَسْمَاءٍ     لمُخْتَرَعَاتِ 
أنا  البحرُ   في  أحشائِهِ  الدرُّ  كَامِنٌ=فَهَلْ سَأَلُوا الغَوَّاصَ  عَنْ صَدَفَاتي
[/poet]

*
حافظ ابراهيم
الياء*

:85: :85: :85: :85: :85:
:83: :83:
:85: :85: :85:

----------


## حلا

*يدندن حولها القصاص : " يحكى أن جنية …"
فيرتجف الشيوخ ويصمت الأطفال في دهش و إخلاد
كأن زئير آلاف الأسود يرنّ في واد
وقد ظلوا حيارى فيه ، ثم ترنّ أغنيه :
" أتى قمر الزمان .. " ودندن القصاص : "جنيه"



السياب


حرف التاء*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

[poet font="Simplified Arabic,5,firebrick,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
تعـوّد قلبي الحرمان حتى=سأصبر إن حُرِمتُ من الحياةِ
[/poet]

أحمد الصافي النجفي 
---------

حرف التاء

*

----------


## حلا

*تريدين لقيان المعالي رخيصة     ولابد دون الشهد من إبر النحل


المتنبي


حرف اللام*

----------


## الحب النضار

[poet font="Tahoma,4,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
لولا الذي غرس الشتاء بكفه=لاقي المصيف هشائما لا تثمر
ما كانت الايام تسلب بهجة=لو ان حسن الروض كان يعمر
اوَ لا ترى الاشياء اذ غُيرت= سمُجت وحسن الارض حين تغير
[/poet]

*
لابي تمام

الراء*

:85: :83: :85: :83: :85:
:132: :132:
:150:
:132:
:85: :83: :85:

----------


## moody

[ALIGN=CENTER][COLOR=deeppink]ردي عليه صلاته وصيامه ....

لا تقتليه بحق عيسى وأحمد [/COLOR[/ALIGN]] 

الدال

----------


## حلا

*دع  عـنك لـومي فإن اللوم إغراء
وداونـي  بـالتي كـانت هي االداءُ

أبو نواس

حرف الألف*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

[poet font="Simplified Arabic,5,firebrick,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
أسفاً للصبا و غـرِّ ليالِ= ليس يُبقي على صباهن فجرُِ
[/poet]

علي محمود طه - من قصيدة البحيرة 
---------

حرف الراء

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

[poet font="Simplified Arabic,4,firebrick,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=160% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
أسفاً للصبا و غـرِّ ليالِ= ليس يُبقي على صباهن فجرُِ
[/poet]

علي محمود طه - من قصيدة البحيرة 
---------

حرف الراء

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

[poet font="Simplified Arabic,5,firebrick,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
أسفاً للصبا و غـرِّ ليالِ= ليس يُبقي على صباهن فجرُِ
[/poet]

علي محمود طه - من قصيدة البحيرة 
---------

حرف الراء

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

[poet font="Simplified Arabic,5,firebrick,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
أسفاً للصبا و غـرِّ ليالِ= ليس يُبقي على صباهن فجرُِ
[/poet]

علي محمود طه - من قصيدة البحيرة 
---------

حرف الراء

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الفكرة جميلة وممتعة
وأسمحوا أن تقبلونى معكم
بما أن اخر حرف هو حرف التاء

تمايلت الجميلة فى دلال
فذابت مهجتى من فرط شوقى
وقلت لها يالا زيدى الوصال 
فصاحت قائلة يا داهيه دقى

----------


## الوفي

تموت الأسد (بضم الألف_جمع اسد) 
تموت الاسد في الغابات جوعا.....و لحم الضان تأكله الكلاب

----------


## امير الحزن

بلا صوت علا نحيبى 

وبلا دمع انكوت اجفانى

كنت مرضى يا طبيبى

وكنت اسى قتل اشجانى


حرف الياء

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

[poet font="Simplified Arabic,4,firebrick,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=2 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
يا لا ئمي في هواه و الهوى قدرٌ = لو شفَّك الوجد لم تعذِل و لم تلُمِِ
لقد أنلتك أُذناً غير واعيةِ = و رب منتصتِ و القلبُ في صممِ
[/poet]

*
أحمد شوقي 

-------

حرف الميم


*

----------


## youssra

موسي يداعب زهرة
ثكلي فينتبه الرحيق..
الزهرة الخرساء تهمس مرحبا
يا أنبياء الحق قد ضاع الطريق
الزهرة الخرساء تهتف في زهول
يا أنبياء الله
يا من ملاتم بالضياء قلوبنا يا من نثرتم بالمحبه دربنا
بالقلب أحزان وشكوي تختنق و ربيع أيام يموت و يحترق
فالارض كبلها الضلال تاه الحرام مع الحلال
والخوف يعبث في النفوس بلا خجل
والفقر في الاعماق يغتال المني
ماذا يفيد العمر لو ضاع الامل؟

فاروق جويده

----------


## امير الحزن

لقد ذكرتك والخريف مودع 
والعين تنظر للشتاء القاس 
فعلمت أني لن أراك وأمطرت 
عين السماء ودقت الأجراس 
وظللت أعدو خلف آهات المنى 
ونسيت حتى فرحة الأعراس 
سأظل أذكر ماحيت وهكذا 
تمضي الحياة وتنقضي الانفاس

===================

امير الحزن

----------


## أحمد ناصر

سلمى بماذا تفكرين؟
سلمى بماذا تحلمين؟
أرأيت أحلام الطفولة تختفى خلف التخوم؟
أم أبصرت عيناك أشباح الكهولة فى الغيوم؟
أم خفت أن يأتى الدجى الجانى ولا تأتى النجوم؟
أنا لا أرى ما تلمحين من المشاهد انما
أطلالها فى ناظريك
تنم يا سلمى عليك
                   ايليا أبوماضى

----------


## امير الحزن

للعلم كل مداخلاتى من كلماتى فلم اكن اعلم انه مسموح بالاقتباس .

ولكنى افضل المساجله من كلمات الفرد نفسها للمنافسه الشخصيه والاستمتاع بالتنافس .

دمتم بود

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
كان وداع ..
جمعتُ الليل في سمتي
و لففتُ الوجوم الرحب في صمتي
و في صوتي
و قلتُ : وداعْ
و أقسم لم أكن صادقْ
و كان خداعْ
و لكني قرأت روايةً عن شاعرِ عاشقْ
أذلًّته عشيقته ، فقال : وداعْ
و لكن أنتِ صدًّقْتِ



الشاعر أحمد عبد المعطي حجازي من قصيدة ( كان لي قلب )

----------

حرف التاء


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ترى
لو افقأ لك عيناك
وأثبت مكانهما جوهرتين
أترى؟
هى أشياء لا تشترى
< من قصيدة أمل دنقل "لا تصالح">


حرف الياء

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

[poet font="Simplified Arabic,5,crimson,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="backgrounds/11.gif" border="solid,4,firebrick" type=2 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
يا لائمي في هواه و الهوى قـدَرٌ = لو شفَّك الوجدُ لم تعذِلْ و لم تلُمِ
[/poet]
*
أحمد شوقي من قصيدة نهج البردة

*******
حرف الميم

*

----------


## حلا

*مات النهار ابن الصباح 


فلا تقولي كيف مات 


ان التأمل في الحياة 


يزيد آلام الحياة 


فدعي الكآبة والاسى 


واسترجعي مرح الفتاة 




إليا أبو ماضي

حرف التاء*

----------


## رقة الورد

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="backgrounds/1.gif" border="solid,2,seagreen" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أبي أكتب قصيدة حب أبي جزله معانيها.. 
أريدك بين هالعالم تفاخر يوم تقراها..‎ 
ابيك لحرفها تطرب‎ ‎أبي غيرك يغنيها.. 
‎أبي لامن سألك انسان من اللي فيك سواها..‎ 
‎تقول اللي سكن قلبي وروحه لي مهديها..[/poem]

----------


## أحمد طايل

تعيرنى أنا قليل عدادنا
فقلت لها إن الكرام قليل


حرف اللام

----------


## youssra

لماذا أراك علي كل شيئ...
كأنك في الارض كل البشر
كأنك درب بلا إنتهاء و أني خلقت لهذا السفر
فأن كنت أهرب منك إليك...
فقولي بربك أين المفر..

                               كنز من كنوز فاروق جويده

----------


## أحمد طايل

تعيرنى أنا قليل عدادنا
فقات لها إن الكرام قليل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لا تقل لى ذاك نجم قد خبا
يافؤادى كل شيء ذهبا
ذلك الكوكب قد كان لعينى السماوات وكان الشهبا

إبراهيم ناجى
قصيدة ظلام

حرف الألف

----------


## الصعيدي

أنا الذي نظر الأعمى إلى أدبي
وأسمعت كلماتي من به صمم

ميم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مكر مفر مقبل مدبر معا
كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من عل

إمرؤ القيس


حرف اللام

----------


## الصعيدي

له أيطلا ظبي وساقا نعامة
وإرخاء سرحان وتقريب تتفل

إمرؤ القيس برضك

حرف اللام .. برضك  ::   ::

----------


## youssra

لماذا اراك علي كل شيئ 
كانك في الارض كل البشر 
كانك درب بغير انتهاء
واني خلقت لهذا السفر
فان كنت اهرب منك اليك فقولي بربك اين المفر



فاروق جويده

----------


## أحمد طايل

ردى عليه صلاته و صيامه
لا تتركيه بحق دين محمد

----------


## الصعيدي

*دعني ووصفي آيات له ظهرت
ظهور نار القرى ليلا على علم
فالدر يزداد حسنا وهو منتظم
وليس ينقص حسنا غير منتظم*

حرف الميم

----------


## أحمد طايل

متفرد بصبابتى متفرد بكآبتى متفرد بعنائى
شاكِإلى البحر اضطراب خواطرى
فيجيبنى برياحه الهوجاء
ثاو على صخر أصم وليت لى
قلبا كهذى الصخرة الصماء 
ينتابها موج كموج مكارهى
ويفتها كالسقم فى أعضائى

خليل مطران

حرف الياء

----------


## zahya

يكفيكم فخراً فأحمد منكم***وكفى به نسباً لعزِّ المؤمنِ

شعر

بنت البحر

----------


## أحمد طايل

نجز رؤوسهم فى غير بر

فلا يدرون ماذا يتقونا


ن

----------


## حلا

*البيت الذي وضعته مخيف يا أحمد  

نامي جياع الشعب نامي
حرستك آلهة الطعام

نامي فإن لم تشبعي 
من يقضة فمن المنام


م*

----------


## على درويش

*موضوع رائع يا جهاد

تنساب في نسمات الروض بسمتنا	مع الجداول مثل السلسل الجـاري
فترسم الحب لوحـــات منمقة 	تختـال مــا بين آصال وأسحار
تغــازل الحسن في أبهى تألقه	زنـابق ذات إحســــان وإيثار
يقودني نحو آمــال أحققهــا	أنى زرعت نخيـلاتي وأشجـاري

للشاعر محمد على آل توفيق

وهناك أبيات أذكر مطلعها ولا أذكر بقيتها ليت أحد يذكرنى بها

تزوجت اثنتين لفرط جهلى  =بما يشقى به زوج اثنتين

وكان آخرها
لهذى ليلة ولتلك أخرى = عذاب دائم فى الليلتين*

----------


## على درويش

*معلش يا جماعه البطء فى الكتابه هو السبب
انا منت فى حرف التاء وفوجئت ان حروف الهجاء كلها قيلت*

----------


## zahya

* ِ* 

*ياقلب عِشْ للهوى وامُددْ بهِ قلمِي=واكتُبْ نشيدَ الرِّضَا ياطيِّبَ السَّقم ِ*

----------


## الصعيدي

صعبتها لنا يا باشمهندس علي
قافية بالراء وقافية بالنون
ماشي .. الاسكندرانية أدها برضه
آدي الراء :
رأيت الذنوب تميت القلوب .. وقد يورث الذل إدمانها

وآدي النون :
نحن الذين بايعوا محمدا .. على الجهاد مابقينا أبدا

وكده يبقى الاتنين بحرف الألف .. اسكندرية تلعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## zahya

*هَـزََّتْ لَــهُ بيدٍ للخَيـر ِ قَاطِفَــةٍ=مِنْ مَهْدِ أحْمَدَ بَيْنَ الصَّدْر ِ والغَنَــــم ِ

والخَيــرُ يُثْمِـرُ أنَواراً بحَامِلِـهِ=أَغنَـى الأنـامِ بحُـبِّ اللــه ِكُلِّهِِــــــم ِ
**شعر بنت البحر*

----------


## الصعيدي

معلش يا جماعة .. المشاركة اللي فاتت كانت رد علىأبيات  الأستاذ علي درويش
واتسجلت بعد مشاركة الأخت زاهية
نأسف لهذه اللخبطة
وآدي حرف الميم لمشاركة الأخت زاهية :
مالي سوى روحي وباذل نفسه .. في حب من يهواه ليس بمسرف
فلئن رضيت بها فقد أسعفتني .. يا خيبة المسعى إذا لم تسعف

الفاء

----------


## zahya

*فأتعبواالخلقَ لمَّا فيهِ قـــــــــدْ عَمَرُوا=     مََمَا لِكَ الأرْضِ مِنْ سَلْبٍ ومِنْ جُرُمِ*

شعر 
بنت البحر

----------


## الصعيدي

ملأنا البر حتى ضاق عنا .. وماء البحر نملأه سفينا

ألف

----------


## حلا

*أعتقد أن حرف النون هو المطلوب الآن ياصعيدي، لاأدري أو ربما حرف الألف كما ذكرت، على العموم سأذكر أبيات تبدأ بحرف الألف وأخرى تبدأ بحرف النون:


وأُجَـلِّـي غَمْـــرَةً مَـــــا تَنْجَـلِــي    أقطــعُ الدَّهـــرَ بوعـــدٍ حَسَـــنٍ 
عَـــرَضَ المكــرُوهُ دُونَ الأَمَـــل    كلّمـــا أمّلْـــتُ وَعْـــداً صَالحـــاً 


نعيب زماننا والعيبُ فينـا         وما لزماننـا عيبٌ سوانا.


وهذه هي الأبيات التي سألت عنها ياعلي درويش:


تزوجت اثنتين لفرط جهلى........بما يشقى به زوج اثنتين 
فقلت أصيــر بينهما خروفا .........أنعم بين أكــــرم نعجتين 
فصرت كنعجة تضحىوتمسى.......تداول بين أخبث ذئبتين 
رضا هذىيهيج سخط هذى....فما أعري من إحدىالسخطتين 
وألقى فى المعيشة كل ضرّ........كذاك الضّر بين الضّرتيــن 
لهذى ليــلة ولتلك أخــــرى.........عتــــــــاب دائم فى الليلتـين 
فان أحببت ان تبقى كريما......من الخيــــــــرات مملوء اليدين 
فعش عزبا فان لم تستطعه........فضربا فى عراض الجحفلين*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *أعتقد أن حرف النون هو المطلوب الآن ياصعيدي، لاأدري أو ربما حرف الألف كما ذكرت، على العموم سأذكر أبيات تبدأ بحرف الألف وأخرى تبدأ بحرف النون:
> 
> 
> وأُجَـلِّـي غَمْـــرَةً مَـــــا تَنْجَـلِــي    أقطــعُ الدَّهـــرَ بوعـــدٍ حَسَـــنٍ 
> عَـــرَضَ المكــرُوهُ دُونَ الأَمَـــل    كلّمـــا أمّلْـــتُ وَعْـــداً صَالحـــاً 
> 
> 
> نعيب زماننا والعيبُ فينـا         وما لزماننـا عيبٌ سوانا.
> 
> ...


قوية أوي الأبيات دي يا حلا .. ميه ميه

قبل ما أشارك أحب أقول لحضرتك في معلقة عمرو بن كلثوم واللي منها (وماء البحر نملأه سفينا)
القافية في هذه القصيدة بالألف مش بالنون لإن أبيات أخرى كان فيها أفعال وحرف الألف جزء منها مش
زائد عشان القافية .. زي قول الشاعر (وقد هرت كلاب الحي منا .. وشذبنا قتادة من يلينا) .. وشكرا لك

كده يبقى عاوزين حرف النون :

نورك العالي أتانا .. من حمى البيت الأمين

حرف النون

----------


## حلا

*أوكي يا صعيدي، إذن سأكمل قصيدة الجواهري التي بدأتها في مشاركات سابقة:


نامي  على  نَغَمِ  البَعُوضِ            كـأنَّـهُ  سَجْعُ   الحَمَامِ 

نامي على  هذي  الطبيعةِِ            لم   تُحَـلَّ  بـه  "ميامي " 

نامي فقد  أضفى "العَرَاءُ"            عليكِ   أثوابَ  الغـرامِ  

نامي على حُلُمِ  الحواصدِ            عـاريـاتٍ    للحِـزَامِ  

متراقِصَـاتٍ والسِّيَـاط ُ            تَجِـدُّ  عَزْفَـاً  ﺑﭑرْتِزَامِ  

وتغازلـي  والنَّاعِمَـات             الزاحفاتِ  من  الهـوامِ  

نامي  على  مَهْدِ   الأذى             وتوسَّدِي خَـدَّ  الرَّغَامِ  

وﭐستفرِشِي  صُمَّ الحَصَى              وَتَلَحَّفي  ظُلَـلَ الغَمَامِ  

نامي فقـد أنـهى " مُجِيـعُ الشَّعْـبِ "  أيَّـامَ  الصِّيَـامِ

نامي  فقـد  غنَّـى  " إلـهُ الحَـرْبِ" ألْـحَانَ  السَّـلامِ  


حرف الميم*

----------


## الصعيدي

_مالي أكتم حبا قد برى جسدي .. وتدعي حب سيف الدولة الأمم_

حرف الميم

----------


## zahya

*مرَّ الزَّمانُ بها والقلبُ في شغفٍ=لنصرةِ الحقِّ بعدَ الفكرِ ما أرقا*


*فاستعذبت وصلكم واستعجلت قلماً=يسمو بها سامقاً بالوعي مؤتلقا* 







*شعر*







*بنت البحر*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إن العيون التى فى طرفها حور
قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا
يرمين ذا اللب لا حراك به
وهن أضعف خلق الله إنسانا

----------


## الصعيدي

_إن الذين غدوا بلبك غادروا .. وشلاً بعينك لا يزال معينا
غيضن من عبراتهن وقلن لي .. ماذا لقيت من الهوى ولقينا

ألف_

----------


## صفحات العمر

انا شاب لكن عمرى ولا الف عاموحيد لكن بين ضــــــلوعى زحامخايف لكن خوفى منى انا......اخرس لكن قلبى مليان كــــــــلامالميم

----------


## أحمد طايل

ماذا أقول لأدمع سفحتها أشولقى إليك
ماذا أقول لأضلع مزقتها خوفا عليك

----------


## zahya

كمْ رحتُ أرجو أمَّتي= قبلَ السُّقوطِ بأنْ تحاولْ
فكَّ القيودِ بوقفة =غرَّاءَتلحِقُ بالأوائلْ
فتضيءفكرَ شبابنا=وتعيدُُُهُ صوبَ الفضائلْ شعر بنت البحر

----------


## أحمد طايل

*لما رنا حدثتنى النفس قائلة
ياويح جنبك بالسهم المصيب رمى
جحدتها وكتمت السهم فى كبدى
جرح الأحبة عندى غير ذى ألم*

----------


## zahya

الحربُُ قامتْ فلنقاتلْ=ولنزرعْ الدُّنيا قنابلْ
ماعادَينفعُ غرسُنا=أرضَ المحبَّةِ بالسَّنابلْ شعر بنت البحر

----------


## أحمد طايل

لما تيقنت أنى لا أعاينكم     **   غضضت طرفى فلم أنظر إلى أحد

----------


## zahya

*دواءُ النَّفسِ آياتُ الرَّحيمِ***وزادُ الرُّوحِ في حبِّ العظيمِ** شعر**بنت البحر*

----------


## أحمد طايل

*ماكنت أحسب قبل دفنك فى الثرى         أن الكواكب فى التراب تغور*

----------


## zahya

*رميتَ الراءَ فالتمَّتْ حروفي =وقالوا القومُ قد عزموا القتالا*

----------


## أحمد طايل

*لام

لنا الجفنات الغر يلمعن فى الضحى
وأسيافنا....   يقطرن من نجدة دما*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أرأيت أحلام الطفولة تختفى خلف التخوم
أم أبصرت عيناك أشباح الكهولة فى الغيوم
أم خفت أن يأتى الدجى الجانى ولا تأتى النجوم
أنا لا أرى ماتلمحين من المشاهد إنما
أطلالها فى ناظريك
تنم يا سلمى عليك

----------


## zahya

*مرآةُ غدرٍ لها قد أنكرتْ وداً***ياليتها أفصحتْ والعمرُ مزدهرُ**شعر**بنت البحر*

----------


## الصعيدي

رق الزجاج وراقت الخمر
وتشابها فتشاكل الأمر
فكأنما خمر ولا قدح
وكأنما قدح ولا خمر

الراء

----------


## أحمد طايل

رمى القضاء بعينى جؤذر أسدا
ياساكن القاع أدرك ساكن الأجم

----------


## الحب النضار

من ليس يسخو بما تسخو
الحياة به فانه جاهل بالحرص ينتحر

----------


## صفحات العمر

ريم على القاع بين البان والعلم
احل سفك دم فى الاشهر الحرملما رنا حدثتنى النفس قائلةيا ويح جنبك بالسهم المصيب رمى*الياء**
*

----------


## أحمد طايل

*يانائح الطلح أشباه عوادينا
نأسى لواديك أم نشجى لوادينا*

----------


## الصعيدي

ألقي على الأرض حتى ردها ذهبا
ماء ملأنا به الإكسير أو طينا

ألف

----------


## صفحات العمر

اراك عصى الدمع شيمتك الصبُر           اما للهوى نهىٌ عليك ولا امُر
نعم انا مشتاقٌ وعندى لوعــــةٌ               ولـكـن مثلى لا يذاع له سُر

----------


## الحب النضار

*رحماك من هذا العذاب
قلبي من الاشوقي ذاب
ليلي ظلم صبحي اسا
عيشي على الدنيا سراب*

----------


## الصعيدي

*بمن أقتدي في الحب لو رمت سلوةً
وبي يقتدي في الحـــــــب كل إمام*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ملأى السنابل تنحنى بتواضع
والشامخات رؤوسهن فوارغ

----------


## zahya

*عظُمَ الصَّغيرُ من الصَّغائرِ خشية ً=ممَّا بهِ قدْسجِّلتْ هفواتي*
*فبكيتُ نفسي في مواضعِ ضعفها=ونسيتُ محزوناً كريمَ صفاتي*
هذان البيتان من قصيدة جديدة لي لم تنشر بعد عن محتضر ينعي نفسه

شعر
بنت البحر

----------


## الصعيدي

_يارب قد أذنبت فاغفر زلتي
أنت المجيب لكل من ناداكا_

----------


## zahya

كمْ رحتُ أرجو أمَّتي= قبلَ السُّقوطِ بأنْ تحاولْ
فكَّ القيودِ بوقفة =غرَّاءَتلحِقُ بالأوائلْ
فتضيءفكرَ شبابنا=وتعيدُُُهُ صوبَ الفضائلْ
وتشدُّ أزرَ صغارِنا=وتظلُّهم تحتَ الخمائلْ
وتعيدُ للأنثىالهدى=فيجلَّها رغمَ العواذلْ
وتطهِّرُ الأرضَ التي =مُسَّتْ بأربابِ الرَذائلْشعربنت البحريكفيكم فخراً فأحمد منكم***وكفى به نسباً لعزِّ المؤمن

----------


## عبد الرزاق

*تبارك الذي خلق أقولها ولا ملق*


*أحمد شوقي ـ مسرحيةمصرع كليوباترا*

----------


## zahya

قل للكريم ِ إذا طوى في ليلةٍ =جوعاً بسرٍ لاعدمتَ رضاكا
شعر
بنت البحر

----------

